# Firestone Tandem



## ejreed (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, I just bought a Firestone Tandem. This is the first old bike I have owned. Can anyone steer me in the right direction, to find out how old it is, available parts,etc. I have no idea where to start. Thanks.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 3, 2011)

A good start is to post pictures for us, even give the serial #, you'll generally find the serial number beneath the crank, on one of the dropouts or sometimes along the down tube.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 3, 2011)

Firestone, Goodyear, Western Auto, and dept. stores all bought bikes from various suppliers. So a Firestone could've been made by five or six different companies! I'll go out on a limb and suggest a tandem would likely be made by Huffy for Firestone in the 60s. But pics are the proof!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 3, 2011)

Adam, I have a question......if Huffy built this Firestone tandem would it still carry a Huffy serial#? If I remember right all Huffy #s started with H. If that is so then even without pics we could know by the serial # I think.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 5, 2011)

OldRider said:


> Adam, I have a question......if Huffy built this Firestone tandem would it still carry a Huffy serial#? If I remember right all Huffy #s started with H. If that is so then even without pics we could know by the serial # I think.




Ah, I think H is second, so 8H00000 would be 1958, or possibly 68. They didn't always use that system though.


----------



## Melissa Buesing (Jun 2, 2018)

OldRider said:


> Adam, I have a question......if Huffy built this Firestone tandem would it still carry a Huffy serial#? If I remember right all Huffy #s started with H. If that is so then even without pics we could know by the serial # I think.




Does it look like this?


----------

